# EAE company



## clerkB (Feb 3, 2019)

Had a radio op on the barge I worked on in the 70's, we were working on the North Sea for J.Ray McDermott.
Op's name was Sammy ( Sonny) Boyd. anyone know what became of Sammy?


----------

